# Keeping the Faith



## anymouse (Jan 5, 2010)

post songs to lift the spirit.. holy or un. :yay


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Holy enough for you ???
> 
> :yay


That ruins my day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :cry why is that ?


Sarah Palin, church, camouflage hats. Its the end of the world in one 3min video


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

warning foul language etc.






my faith is strong.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

^^^

See, now thats an honest way to start the day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, those Ohioans singing to Dad.

Dad = God = Love = Space

I = EVOL


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> Holy enough for you ???
> 
> :yay


:afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Needs more Mountain Goats! I can never hear this one too many times! :yay


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

OtherGlove said:


> Sarah Palin, church, camouflage hats. Its the end of the world in one 3min video


+1

Sarah Palin alone is enough to end life as we know it.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Unholy. Do not listen if you love Jesus or can't stand exceedingly loud music.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

An old favorite from the good ol 90s


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I love Siamese Dream too, and Adore. I guess all 90s pumpkins lol

They got a little weird after machina though


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

*"REACH OUT AND TOUCH FAITH!"* :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to a week long Christian convention in high school and they played nothing but Switchfoot.

_True story. _

Somehow I still like Switchfoot.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TobyMac - Lose My Soul and Get Back Up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> TobyMac - Lose My Soul and Get Back Up.





anymouse said:


> tobymac = yay (my husband worked on his music video, too, one of em!)
> and i... am relegated to pm with this reply


On behalf of Anymouse...there is an indirect SAS connection to musicians. :yay


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Set to THE LION KING.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

CAN'T.STOP.WATCHING.

ETA: D'oh.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ummm... am I doing this right?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Woah, trippy.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does this count?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anymouse said:


> so much so you brought down the board with it! :yay


Oopsies lol :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ I didn't know I had that much power; I'll have to be more careful with it next time.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Hahaha :yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

so we can blame dontworry for almost killing sas?? :wife :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^:hide

*edit: Sorry for making this thread go off topic. Back to posting songs people! :yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^:hide


:squeeze


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Currently, everything by Emancipator and most things by The Glitch Mob/edIT leave me feeling pretty uplifted.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

How have I not posted this yet? It's in my frakking sig for crying out loud.






Also






And


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I found this for you


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Listening to Lajon's voice is always a spiritual experience.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

This song always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Apotheosis said:


>


VNV Nation is such an amazing band.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> VNV Nation is such an amazing band.


Agreed.  They have many amazing and touching songs. One of my favorite bands for sure.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

anymouse said:


> :yay
> 
> spirit thread, now with more epic :yay


Now with even more "Epic".


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

As spiritual as I get.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

"Somewhere else on the other side of nowhere, there's another place in space, beyond what you know as time..."


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

"This is my prayer for you aaaaaaaaaaallll!"






"Just a lit fuse in the back of the pews
Watching a thousand flavors of the same God feud.
I figure ultimate-peace is the common theme.
So it's a no-brainer, peace, when the blood hit the screen."


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

"That's just drunk talk, sweet beautiful drunk talk."


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I haven't listened to much Depeche Mode, but that song was fantastic.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes we just need a break. I've been thinking about taking one.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ May he be given the due courtesy of knowing _why_ he was banned. That said, at least it's a temporary one.

It is said that Peter Gabriel wrote this song with a dual meaning, that it could be about a woman, or about one's relationship with God (or Gods, in my case.) I see it as the latter. 






Blessed be!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> It is said that Peter Gabriel wrote this song with a dual meaning, that it could be about a woman, or about one's relationship with God (or Gods, in my case.) I see it as the latter.


That song was our prom theme my junior year of high school!

(Senior year it was "You Shook Me All Night Long" by AC/DC. :lol)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> That song was our prom theme my junior year of high school!
> 
> Senior year it was "You Shook Me All Night Long" by AC/DC. :lol


Well, your prom committee had good taste! My school only had a senior prom, and our theme song was Top Gun's "Take My Breath Away," which was a bit dated for 1993!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> (Senior year it was "You Shook Me All Night Long" by AC/DC. :lol)


I missed this. That is freakin' hilarious!!! :haha


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

For you, Justin...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

From everyone at sas...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm posting this song because it's about the war some of us wage in life, trying to keep the faith. Brace yourself this one is loud!

This is only the start
You're only opening the book
You're only on the first line of what's going to take a little while
I hope you don't hold your breath because they revolt like a choir
They say the language is dead, well, then why do we speak
I hope you understand that my brain is fixed

Into the next town
This is only a revolt

Enough is enough because we cannot be late
Basically, you've been defined as "unworthy of love"
And I confess, I had placed in my heart the same address but I paint with my words
"You're free, don't fear, this is just a revolt"

Into the next town
This is only a revolt

Calm rose: violent wind
The only "surrender" tonight, shall not be our own
They cannot escape, one if by land, two if by sea
I saved my money, but it can't save me
And maybe there is blood from the past, but that is not from me
They can take away one man, and they can take away his mic
But they cannot take us all
No, they can't dig a hole the right size to fit all of our dreams
They can't bury me, they can't bury me
We can't hope that somebody else take our place
No, we can't hope that somebody else take our place

May the history book read of all of our names
Be it blood, be it ink, but at least we were free
This is only but a fraction of what I've got to say
It must be said, it must be sad
If I leave this earth tonight may it be said that I spoke my peace
I spoke with the wrath of his grace
Calm rose: come violent wind
Oh we stand hand in hand and we walk without fear
This is a revolution


----------

